

How to deliver your static images through a CDN in Ruby on Rails - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/how_to_deliver_your_static_images_through_a_cdn_in_ruby_on_rails

======
nadavs
This blog post describes how to use Cloudinary to automatically deliver all
static images of your Ruby on Rails web application through a CDN. Allowing
you to improve site's performance without any code changes. It also explains
how to perform image transformations using your CSS or Sass files, e.g., for
displaying Responsive Images for different devices.

